# Bach-Busoni Chaconne



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

So we can share our own recordings here, correct? Here is a recording I made of the Bach-Busoni chaconne piano arrangement. It's my favorite piece I ever played on the piano, so I hope you enjoy it. :tiphat:


----------

